# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Truyện ngắn: 'Bỗng nhiên yêu em'

## phuonglan11

*Có lẽ đây là sự trừng phạt cho sự ích kỷ của anh khi đã nhận được nhiều tình cảm mà không đáp lại dù chỉ một chút... Trừng phạt vì đã cảm thấy thích thú khi thấy cô ấy quan tâm đến mình... thích thú khi nhìn tình cảm của cô ấy trong bóng tối...* 

"Anh đừng xoá tin nhắn này đi nhé! Em....là một người rất thích anh. Em sẽ chỉ nhắn tin thôi, mỗi ngày chỉ một tin. Anh không trả lời cũng được. Vậy nên anh đừng xoá tin nhắn này nhé!".

 Anh khá bất ngờ khi nhận được tin nhắn này. Bình thường những cô gái muốn tấn công anh thì rất nhiều nhưng anh chưa thấy kiểu tấn công trẻ con như thế này bao giờ.  Nhưng bất ngờ cũng có nhiều kiểu, kiểu của anh là chỉ bất ngờ trong 5 giây. Bất ngờ vậy chứ không có nghĩa là sẽ quan tâm đến nó. 

 Một cô gái mà chỉ dám đứng từ xa nhìn người mình yêu và chỉ có can đảm để nhắn tin giấu mặt thì cũng chỉ là một cô gái một là nhút nhát, hiền lành quá; hai là quá tự ti, thiếu bản lĩnh. Mà cả hai dạng này anh đều không có hứng thú.

 Là một kỹ sư xuất thân từ trường xây dựng nhưng anh không có vẻ khô cứng của một con người làm kỹ thuật mà lại có dáng vẻ đào hoa của một chàng công tử.  Mà thực ra thì anh đích thực là một công tử còn gì. Từ nhỏ đã lớn lên trong sung sướng, được hưởng thụ những gì tốt đẹp nhất. Là con trai độc nhất trong gia đình, con giám đốc công ty.....con đường tương lai đã không có gì phải suy nghĩ. Bên cạnh đó, anh lại còn được thừa hưởng nét đẹp trai của bố nên từ khi học cấp 3 anh đã có rất nhiều mối quan hệ - những mối quan hệ rất thoải mái và không phải suy nghĩ nhiều. Thường thì con gái chủ động đến với anh nhưng cũng thỉnh thoảng có vài cô gái xinh đẹp tỏ vẻ kiêu ngạo để anh đến chinh phục họ. Nói chung là anh chưa bao giờ phải suy nghĩ về chuyện bạn gái. 

 Nói anh tự tin vào bản thân cũng đúng ....mà thực chất là còn có phần tự kiêu nữa......nhất là trong chuyện yêu đương.....

----------------------------

 "Hôm nay anh đi làm có bị ướt không vậy? Tự nhiên trời mưa to quá nhỉ? Em đang ngồi bên cửa sổ ngắm mưa đây! Chẳng nhìn thấy gì cả! Chỉ là một màu đen thui thôi. Nhưng em vẫn thấy hay!".

 Giống hôm qua. Một tin nhắn được gửi đến và cũng vào lúc 11h. Là số máy đó! Anh nhìn qua và nghĩ: "Cô gái này đúng là hơi có vấn đề rồi đó. Nhìn mưa tối thui mà thấy hay, đường bẩn chết được, hỏng cả bộ đồ mới của mình....".

 Và anh tiếp tục làm việc. Không trả lời tin nhắn. Không phải là quá đáng. Anh chỉ thực hiện điều mà cô nói..   

 "Hôm nay tâm trạng anh có tốt không? Hôm nay em thấy không vui chút nào cả! Tại có vài chuyện làm em bực mình. Nhưng sau khi kéo miệng ra, lè lưỡi rồi nhìn vào gương em thấy tâm trạng thoải mái hơn hẳn. Hôm trước em xem phim thấy vậy nên bắt chước. Chỉ không ngờ nó có hiệu quả. Nếu khi nào thấy không vui anh hãy thử xem sao nhé".

 11h. Đây là tin nhắn thứ năm. Ngày thứ năm. Nhưng thật trùng hợp. Hôm nay anh đang vô cùng bực mình đây. Sáng nay vừa cãi nhau với sếp về chuyên môn. Dạo này công ty đã nhiều việc lại càng nhiều hơn vì mới có vài nhân viên mới vào làm việc. Phải hướng dẫn họ. Ai bận thì cũng hay cáu. Và trong nghề này thì việc tranh luận về nghiệp vụ chỉ là chuyện cơm bữa. 

Nhưng sao mọi người lại cứ quá để tâm đến cái "chức" con trai giám đốc của anh thế nhỉ? Thái độ cứ như là không phải anh đúng nhưng vì anh là con giám đốc nên anh đúng. Điều đó làm anh càng bực mình hơn....thấy khó chịu trong người nữa...

Lấy tay kéo miệng xuống, lè lưỡi rồi nhìn vào gương. Cái gì vậy??? Chắc mệt quá điên rồi. "Mình mà cũng có lúc ngớ ngẩn vậy à?", anh thầm nghĩ và thấy buồn cười mình quá. Nhưng đúng là tâm trạng đã đỡ hơn một chút...

------------------------------------

 "Hôm nay là ngày Ngưu Lang - Chức Nữ gặp nhau theo truyền thuyết của Trung Quốc đấy! Anh có thấy đó là một tình yêu đẹp không? Em thì không thích câu chuyện này chút nào? Cả năm chỉ có thể gặp nhau được có một lần! Đau khổ chết được. Nhưng dù sao em vẫn chúc họ sẽ hạnh phúc".

 Đúng là ngớ ngẩn thật. Truyền thuyết mà cứ làm như thật vậy! Anh vô tình mỉm cười lúc đọc tin nhắn mà bản thân cũng không biết.  Đây là tin nhắn thức 10 và lần nào cũng là vào 11h đêm. Anh vẫn không hề nhắn tin lại.
 -------------------------------

 Đã 2 ngày không có tin nhắn. Hôm nay là ngày thứ 3. Bây giờ là 10h45p.

 "Không nhắn càng tốt! Đỡ có người làm phiền. Nhưng mà con nhỏ này bất lịch sự quá! Tự tiện nhắn tin cho người khác, giờ lại tự tiện không nhắn. Ít ra cũng phải báo cho người ta chứ...". 

Nếu tính đúng ra thì hôm nay đã là hôm thứ 16 rồi...

 "Mà kể ra thì mình đúng là đào hoa thật. Trong số nhân viên mới lại có người thích mình. Con nhỏ đó cứ nhìn trộm mình suốt. Có lẽ tưởng mình không biết. Trông con nhỏ đó nhút nhát quá. Chẳng dám nói điều gì. Nhưng trà mà cô ta pha thì cũng ngon đó chứ....".

 Anh miên man nghĩ...

 Tít...tít... có tin nhắn

 Anh cầm lấy máy xem:  "Chắc anh đang thấy thoải mái vì em không còn làm phiền nữa đúng không? Xin lỗi nha nhưng em không làm anh vui lâu được rồi. Hai ngày rồi em cứ uống thuốc cảm vào là lại buồn ngủ và ngủ lúc nào không biết. Tỉnh dậy đã 1h sáng rồi. Không nhắn tin được cho anh làm em thấy buồn lắm nên hôm nay phải chờ nhắn tin cho anh xong mới dám uống thuốc. Hì hì".

 Vậy là cô ấy bị cảm. Lại còn làm mặt cười nữa! Không hiểu sao anh cảm thấy nhẹ nhõm khi nhận được tin nhắn này....

---------------------------------

 "Hôm nay là sinh nhật anh đúng không? Chúc anh sinh nhật vui vẻ nhé! Anh có điều ước nào muốn thực hiện không? Em sẽ ước nguyện cùng anh. Hai người dù sao vẫn hơn một người mà. Anh hãy luôn thật hạnh phúc nhé".

 11h và là tin nhắn thứ 25. 

 Hôm nay là sinh nhật anh. Nếu không phải đang vướng vào công việc phải hoàn thành sớm thì giờ này anh đang say sưa với lũ bạn rồi. Chắc không nhận nổi tin nhắn này đâu.

Hôm nay là sinh nhật anh. Sáng nay anh thấy có một chậu hoa trên bàn cùng với lời thiếp chúc sinh nhật. Thật ra anh không phải người lãng mạn, yêu hoa nhưng anh vẫn thấy khá vui. Chắc là của cô gái đồng nghiệp mới. Sáng nào cô cũng pha cho anh một ly trà đào rất thơm. 

 Bây giờ thì việc nhận được tin nhắn hàng ngày vào lúc 11h tối đã trở thành một thói quen của anh. Nhưng đôi lúc anh cũng cảm thấy lạ. Tại sao cô gái đó lại có đủ kiên nhẫn để nhắn tin cho anh hàng ngày mà không cần một lần hồi đáp. 

 Tình cảm của cô ấy dành cho anh nhiều vậy à? Hay chỉ là một trò chơi tâm lý, cô ấy đang chờ anh tự chui vào chiếc lồng tình cảm mà cô ấy giăng sẵn.  Nhưng tự đáy lòng anh vẫn cảm nhận được những tin nhắn của cô ấy là rất thật lòng. Là tình cảm của cô ấy. Không muốn thừa nhận những nó làm anh thấy vui và ấm lòng, cũng giống như ly trà đào buổi sáng vậy......

 Anh cầm máy và sau một hồi lượng lự anh bấm lại: "Cảm ơn".

 Chờ 5p rồi 10p vẫn không có hồi âm.

-----------------------------------   

 "Hôm qua anh nhắn tin lại làm em vui đến không ngủ nổi . Sáng ra em đã đánh vỡ một cái cốc rồi. Người cứ lâng lâng như trên mây. Em phải cảm ơn anh mới đúng. Vậy là anh vẫn đọc tin nhắn của em. Nhưng vì đã hứa mỗi ngày chỉ gửi một tin nhắn nên em không dám gửi lại. Em là người đặt ra quy định mà. Phải biết giữ lời chứ..".

 Tin nhắn thứ 26. Không rõ là cô ấy nói thật hay chơi. Có phải vui vậy không? Nghe hơi cường điệu quá đó. Nhưng anh vẫn cảm thấy vui vui...

 Nhưng rồi anh lại thấy tò mò. Cô gái này là ai vậy? Nghe thì có vẻ biết rất rõ về anh. Biết cả những việc anh đang làm và gặp phải. Cô ấy theo sát anh vậy à? Có khi nào là người anh quen không?  Anh suy nghĩ và chợt à lên... Hay cô ấy chính là cô gái trà đào??? Là cô gái nhút nhát đó...

 Chuyện đời lạ thật đấy. Sao giờ anh cứ phải suy nghĩ về cô ấy trong khi trước đó anh đã từng không thèm coi người gửi tin nhắn đó ra kí lô nào??? 

-------------------------------------

 "Hôm nay trời nắng quá nhỉ? Anh mà phải ra công trình thì nhớ đội mũ với nhé. Đầu em đang đau chỉ vì tội ngại đội mũ đây. Nhưng tối nay sao rất sáng. Thời tiết về đêm thật dễ chịu....".

 Tin nhắn thứ 33. Anh thấy lo cho cô. "Cô ấy không sao chứ?". 

 Anh đã vô thức nhắn lại: "Cô cũng nhớ lần sau phải đội mũ đấy. Uống thuốc rồi ngủ đi". 

Khác với lần trước , 5p sau có tin nhắn trả lời. "Bây giờ em đang đau đầu quá nên không nhớ gì cả. Em chỉ nhắn thêm một tin này nữa thôi. Em thấy đỡ đau nhiều rồi! Cảm ơn anh nha!!!".

 Thật là một cô gái kì lạ. 

Đã hơn một tháng rồi.....

 "Nếu cô gái này chính là cô nàng trà đào nhút nhát không dám ngẩng mặt lên khi nói chuyện với mình thì sao nhỉ?? Dám là cô ấy lắm! Vậy mình có ích kỉ quá không nhỉ khi không yêu cô ấy nhưng vẫn nhận tình cảm của cô ấy như vậy? Nhưng thực sự cô gái này không phải mẫu người của mình. Chỉ là mình thích sự nhẹ nhàng và ấm áp này thôi. Có lẽ cô ấy cũng biết điều đó. Cô ấy hiểu mình như vậy mà".

 Anh tự trấn an mình như vậy. 

----------------------

 Dạo này anh đang cặp kè với một cô nàng đẹp nhất nhì công ty. Cô nàng có một vẻ đẹp bốc lửa, rất nhiều kẻ nhìn anh với ánh mắt ghen tỵ. Tất nhiên anh cũng phải bỏ chút công sức. Tất nhiên anh đang rất vênh váo.......

 Hôm nay ở cơ quan anh giáp mặt với cô nàng trà đào đó. Lần đầu tiên nhìn kĩ mới thấy cô ấy có đôi mắt rất sáng rất đẹp nhưng bị mớ tóc che mất. Chắc là cô ấy vẫn chưa biết là anh đã phát hiện ra đâu nhỉ? Chính là cô ấy rồi. Cô ấy lại dùng chính điện thoại của mình nữa chứ. Hơi ngây thơ đó. Chắc không nghĩ anh sẽ để tâm tìm xem ai là người nhắn tin....

 Từ lúc biết rằng cô nàng này chính là cô nàng nhắn tin cho anh, anh hay để ý đến cô. Cô là một người luôn nhiệt tình giúp đỡ mọi người, làm việc cũng rất có trách nhiệm, chỉ mỗi tội nhát quá, thường không dám nhìn thẳng vào mắt người khác và cũng chẳng bao giờ to tiếng với ai. Những cô gái như vậy thời này hiếm lắm à. Nhưng chỉ mang lại cảm giác tội nghiệp cho anh thôi. Những cô gái yêu đuối không có sức tấn công lẫn phòng vệ. Sống ở thời này dễ bị thiệt thòi lắm.....

 "Anh có đang làm việc không vậy. Em đang ngồi nhìn trăng và nghĩ ngợi vẩn vơ. Em thấy Hằng Nga ở trên cung trăng chắc là rất cô đơn. Cả chú Cuội nữa... Dù được ở một nơi rất đẹp nhưng cô đơn vậy thì vẫn buồn lắm.... Anh có nghĩ vậy không?".

 Tin nhắn thứ 45. Cô nàng này đúng là một người hay mơ mộng. Toàn nghĩ ngợi vẩn vơ....  Nhưng nụ cười của cô ấy cũng dễ thương lắm........sáng nay anh đã thấy cô ấy cười.

 Cô ta không biết rằng anh đã biết. Cảm giác này cũng hay nhỉ? Anh là người nắm đằng chuôi .... Anh không thích làm người bị động đâu......

----------------------------------

Sáng nay có chuyện động trời. Cô nàng trà đào nhút nhát đó lại dám to tiếng, người mà cô ấy to tiếng lại chính là người đang cặp kè với anh. Nghe bảo hai người to tiếng với nhau trong nhà vệ sinh nữ. Lúc anh đi đến chỉ thấy cô nàng bỏ đi, không khóc như anh tưởng, chỉ là một gương mặt kiên quyết, nhìn thẳng vào mặt anh.....

 Chẳng hiểu có chuyện gì. Hỏi thì cô nàng đó chỉ nói: "Con nhỏ đó yêu anh đấy. Thật là... không biết thân phận của mình".  Tự nhiên anh cảm thấy bực mình kinh khủng! Cô ta thì hiểu gì về cô ấy mà nói vậy chứ?  "Em cũng xem lại mình đi".

 Không hiểu sao anh lại đứng về phía cô nàng nhút nhát đó. Anh không tin rằng cô ấy lại gây sự nếu không có lý dó. Một niềm tin vô cớ nhỉ?  Hay do hàng ngày anh đều quan sát cô ấy....anh cũng đâu có hiểu được gì mấy về cô ấy. Nhưng anh lại có thể khẳng định được.....

 "Tình yêu là gì nhỉ? Em nghĩ là người trong cuộc cũng không thể hiểu nổi đâu nhỉ? Có phải bất kì ai cũng mong có được một tình yêu thực sự, một tình yêu cho cuộc đời mình? Có phải vậy không? Hay chỉ mình em nghĩ vậy? Hay rốt cuộc tình yêu chỉ là sự trao đổi và lựa chọn phù hợp".

 Tin nhắn thứ 50. Tâm trạng của cô nàng đang không tốt. Đang băn khoăn. Thực sự thì chính anh cũng không hiểu rõ lắm về tình yêu. Anh muốn nhắn lại cho cô điều gì đó nhưng lại không tìm được câu nào để nói.

------------------------

 Bây giờ anh đang cảm thấy bực mình kinh khủng đây? Sao cô ta có thể làm vậy chứ nhỉ? Cái này có gọi là phản bội không nhỉ? Là giả dối nữa.....

 Sao lại có thể hàng ngày nhắn tin với một người, nói là thích người đó nhưng ban ngày lại cứ kè kè và cười nói với một người khác. Dạo này có một anh chàng cứ suốt ngày đi bên cô nàng trà đào. Một anh chàng kính cận. Là một kiểu người hoàn toàn khác với anh. Chắc là một người tốt...người trong công ty thì nói hai người đó rất hợp nhau...

 Anh đã chia tay với cô nàng hấp dẫn đó mà lý do chính là vì cô nàng trà đào đó đấy. Biết không hả? Tại anh cứ bênh vực cô ấy nên hai bên cãi nhau và chấm dứt.  Đương nhiên anh biết cô nàng bốc lửa đó không yêu gì anh, thậm chí còn nói xấu anh (nghe nói hôm trước hai người cãi nhau vì vậy) anh cũng chẳng yêu gì cô ta nhưng dù sao cũng bị mất người cặp kè. 

 Vậy nên cô nàng trà đào đó phải chịu trách nhiệm chứ...

 Sao cô ta có thể như vậy chứ hả...

 Cô ta vẫn pha trà cho anh nhưng hôm nay anh thấy nó đắng và chát quá... Là vì cô ấy không để tình cảm vào đó à. Hay đã chia tình cảm đó cho anh chàng kia rồi...

------------------------------------------------

11h... ngày thứ 55

 "Anh à? Em sẽ gửi cho anh một tin nhắn này nữa thôi. Đã làm phiền anh lâu nay rồi. Em là một cô gái nhút nhát. Không biết thể hiện tình cảm của mình. Em muốn thay đổi... Không rõ rằng anh có nhận và đọc tin nhắn của em không nhưng em vẫn cảm ơn anh nhiều lắm. Cảm ơn vì đã nhận những tin nhắn này...".

 Cái gì vậy? Đúng là cô nàng này đã có người quan tâm đến rồi, đã yêu anh chàng kia rồi....

Hừ... kệ cô ta chứ, ai thèm quan tâm cô ta làm sao... Không có người làm phiền... tốt quá. Anh sẽ lại quen những cô nàng xinh đẹp và không phải bênh vực cô ta nữa. 

 Nhưng sao anh thấy trống rỗng quá. Trong lòng trống rỗng và trái tim cũng trống rỗng. Hình ảnh của một cô gái rụt rè, nhút nhát nhưng lại rất kiên quyết khi bảo vệ anh cứ hiện ra trước mắt anh...

 Sẽ không còn người hỏi han, an ủi và động viên nữa... Anh cũng không thích những lời nói đó dành cho người khác... anh không muốn ai khác ngoài anh nhận được sự ấm áp và dịu nhẹ ấy của cô ấy.  Có lẽ đây là sự trừng phạt cho sự ích kỷ của anh khi đã nhận được nhiều tình cảm mà không đáp lại dù chỉ một chút... Trừng phạt vì đã cảm thấy thích thú khi thấy cô ấy quan tâm đến mình... thích thú khi nhìn tình cảm của cô ấy trong bóng tối...

-----------------

 Đi làm... đụng mặt cô ấy, cả anh chàng đó nữa... Cô ấy cười chào anh...Cô ấy cười chào anh???... Nhìn thẳng vào mắt anh...  Cô ấy đã thay đổi rồi... không còn nhút nhát nữa... đây là do tình yêu à? Hay do cô ấy không quan tâm anh nữa nên không ngại với anh nữa....

Cô ấy đã lựa chọn người phù hợp chứ không phải một tình yêu đơn phương vô vọng... Vậy cũng đúng thôi... Dù sao thì cô ấy cũng không phải mẫu người của anh... Dù sao thì cô ấy cũng không hợp với anh...  Dù sao thì anh cũng không hợp với cô ấy.  Dù sao anh cũng không... yêu cô ấy...  Dù sao tình cảm cô ấy dành cho anh cũng chỉ vậy mà thôi...

 Uống ly trà đào, cô ấy vẫn pha cho anh... nhưng lại không thuộc về anh nữa...

 Anh suy nghĩ gì vậy...
 Anh là một kẻ nhát gan...
Anh thấy buồn... sao không dám nhận là mình đang buồn...

Có lẽ là do anh kiêu ngạo

 Anh thấy mình bị mất một vật thật sự quý giá nhưng anh không nói được câu gì...

 Anh đã nhận được nhiều tình cảm nhưng lại không dám đáp trả...

 Trong lòng anh là gì vậy...cảm giác tiếc nuối...cảm giác ghen tuông... cảm giác hụt hẫng... tất cả mọi cảm giác cứ hoà quyện lại tạo thành sự đau đớn...

 Và anh đã nhận ra mình cũng có yêu cô ấy... có yêu cô ấy...

 Đã muộn chưa nhỉ???

Anh không muốn thấy cảnh cô ấy ở trong vòng tay kẻ khác...

 Anh muốn hàng ngày vẫn nhận được những lời nói động viên nhưng câu chia sẻ của cô ấy.

Cô ấy với anh dường như rất xa xôi rất cách biệt mà giờ sao thật gần gũi thân thương. Hoá ra là như vậy, hoá ra là cô ấy đã ở trong tim anh rất lâu rồi, anh đã dõi theo cô rất lâu rồi nhưng lại cứ bướng bỉnh không chịu thừa nhận. 

 Không phù hợp thì sao chứ?

 Khác nhau thì sao chứ?

 Một kẻ đào hoa thì sao?

 Anh vẫn chỉ là một kẻ ngốc nghếch trong tình yêu!!!

 Anh chạy như bay đi tìm cô ấy... không thấy...

Gọi điện thoại... không có người nhấc máy...

 Cuối cùng anh đã thấy cô

Cô đang ở kia... đứng nói chuyện với mọi người ...

 Anh chẳng suy nghĩ được nhiều nữa... cảm giác tình cảm của cô sẽ không còn thuộc về anh làm anh không nhìn thấy gì ngoài cô...

 Anh chạy lại và ... ôm cô trước những ánh mắt và cái miệng đang há hốc ra...

Anh không còn quan tâm... Anh mặc kệ ... và nhận thấy cảm giác này sao quen thuộc vậy nhỉ?

Như đã là như vậy, đáng ra phải như vậy từ lâu lắm rồi...

 "Thật không công bằng!!! Em là người bắt đầu và là người đặt ra những quy tắc thì ít nhất người kết thúc phải là anh. Đừng tự ý kết thúc mọi thứ như vậy chứ." 

 Cô ngạc nhiên trong vòng tay ôm chặt của anh...  

----------------------------------------------------

 Ngỡ ngàng...

Nhưng rồi cô cũng mỉm cười ôm lại anh...

Một nụ cười thật hạnh phúc...

Cô hiểu tình cảm của mình đã được đáp trả, theo một cách thật ấm áp. 

Nhéo mình một cái để biết rằng đây là sự thật chứ không phải là mơ. 

Cô hỏi lại:  "Sao anh biết đó là em? Em không nhớ mình có nhắn gì về bản thân mình".

 "Đừng nghĩ anh là kẻ ngốc chứ? Xin lỗi vì đã bắt em chờ đợi quá lâu. Xin lỗi vì đã bắt em trao quá nhiều tình cảm mà không đáp trả" - anh nói trong sự hối hận...

 Cô cười:

"Em vốn không cần đáp trả mà? Nhưng dù sao được đáp trả thì hạnh phúc hơn rất nhiều".

 Anh ngập tràn trong hạnh phúc khi cảm nhận được vòng tay ôm lấy mình của cô, nhưng vẫn lo lắng (không ngờ một kẻ như anh cũng có ngày phải lo lắng về tình địch của mình):

 "Thế anh chàng kính cận thì sao?"

 Cô ngạc nhiên:

 "Ai? À. Em đã từ chối anh ấy lâu rồi mà. Sao anh lại nhắc đến anh ấy. Nhưng cũng phải cảm ơn anh ấy. Nhờ anh ấy động viên mà em đã quyết định sống khác, em sẽ không giấu mặt nhắn tin cho anh nữa. Tình cảm cũng phải nỗ lực mới có. Em đã quyết định đối mặt nói rõ tình cảm với anh. Và có lẽ đây là phần thưởng!!! Một phần thưởng quá tuyệt".

 Cô cười nụ cười rạng rỡ... nụ cười mà anh chỉ muốn cô dành riêng cho mình...

 "Hoá ra là vậy... nên cô ấy mới nói là tin nhắn cuối ... làm anh hiểu nhầm... nhưng nhờ vậy anh mới hiểu được tình cảm của mình... vậy cũng đáng...

 Ôm cô trong vòng tay anh còn nghe thoang thoảng mùi hương ngọt nhẹ của ly trà quen thuộc. Nó không đậm như trà chanh, không nồng như cà phê nhưng vẫn có thể khiến người ta thích thú.

 Vậy là cuối cùng anh cũng tìm được điều anh muốn tìm...đó là ly trà đào này...Vậy ra tình yêu và hạnh phúc cũng giản dị thôi nhỉ?".

 ----------------------

 Nhưng dù đang lâng lâng trong cảm giác sung sướng thì anh cũng nghe thấy tiếng ai đang nói: "Này! Biết hai người đang hạnh phúc nhưng xung quanh nhiều người lắm đó, ngày càng nhiều hơn nữa... Có hôn thì hôn luôn đi... nói chuyện hoài...".

 *  
Sưu tầm*  ​

----------

